# Saving files to iPod without a mirror image on the computer



## askn (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm new to the ipod world...just bought an 80 GB video ipod. My problem is that keeping a mirror copy of video files on my computer is going to consume too much memory. How can I save my video files and picture files on my ipod but not on my computer? How can I do this without iTunes erasing them when I sync?


----------



## smarchi (Jan 24, 2007)

A mirror file is required if you want your video/picture files to stay on your iPod after each upload, and I cant think of anyway for you to get passed that, but what I do recommend(if you are worried about space on your computer) is that you buy and external hard drive and store all your iPod stuff on that. You can find them at almost any computer store, they are not a fortune either, and most of them are plug and play via a USB port so its pretty handy to have.


----------

